# 1000w barebulb, how far.



## BLOCKER (Oct 10, 2012)

whats the recommended distance from plant with a 1000w barebulb and what is the maximum distance with good results? thankyou


----------



## Sebastien Blades (Oct 10, 2012)

BLOCKER said:


> whats the recommended distance from plant with a 1000w barebulb and what is the maximum distance with good results? thankyou


Aim for about 3 feet from main stem to bulb. really it all depends on how big your plants are, but you want at least 10 inches from the bulb to the bud.


----------



## gaztron3030 (Oct 10, 2012)

just put your hand at the level of the top of your plants, if it feels too hot it is. You could use a thermometer if you don't trust your senses and just get it to the temp you want


----------



## lilnail85 (Oct 10, 2012)

Check out this thread I found the other day, it has numerous graphs on lighting and other things. It's one of the coolest posts I've seen. It also shows how to tell a female SEED from a male one before you plant it! I've never seen that before, cool stuff! After looking at the graphs, I now have my plants 16" under a 1000w HPS, but I have an air cooled hood and fans blowing over the tops. But with an open bulb I would stay at least 24" away to start and maybe move a little closer if they don't show any signs of heat stress. https://www.greenpassion.org/index.php?/topic/8902-charts-graphs-other-useful-diagrams/


----------



## BLOCKER (Oct 11, 2012)

lilnail85 said:


> Check out this thread I found the other day, it has numerous graphs on lighting and other things. It's one of the coolest posts I've seen. It also shows how to tell a female SEED from a male one before you plant it! I've never seen that before, cool stuff! After looking at the graphs, I now have my plants 16" under a 1000w HPS, but I have an air cooled hood and fans blowing over the tops. But with an open bulb I would stay at least 24" away to start and maybe move a little closer if they don't show any signs of heat stress. https://www.greenpassion.org/index.php?/topic/8902-charts-graphs-other-useful-diagrams/



thanks guys, nice find


----------



## superstoner1 (Oct 11, 2012)

are you just hanging thebulb vertical above the plants?


----------



## BLOCKER (Oct 14, 2012)

superstoner1 said:


> are you just hanging thebulb vertical above the plants?


well super it will be a 1000w version of heaths flooded tube verticle, so getting the distance right for the build is important, ofcourse the distance im after will be the furthest away plants while the others being a few inches nearer, then they all grow into the light.


----------



## MarioMadness (Oct 15, 2012)

I've heard 600w's are the better way to go! as you can get them a little more closer, and effectively still get the same light as a 1000w... for 400w's less also! I'm sure someone can give you more feedback on this as I've only heard it from quite a few people. and haven't used HPS!


----------



## legallyflying (Oct 23, 2012)

1st thing, Mario...your a retard. 

2nd thing, don't interject your horizontal AC hood spacing into a vertical bulb thread. 

As the one poster said above..the distance between depends on the plants, a safe bet would be 5' on center lights. That gives you spar for a 3'+ wide plant. If you have a small fan on the floor then you can get as ode as about 8 " without too much damage other than bleaching. 

A laser thermometer from harbor freight is a wonderful tool to have in the grow room. It's not about the air temp, it's about the leaf temp. 
Cheers


----------



## 209 Cali closet grower (Oct 23, 2012)

MarioMadness said:


> I've heard 600w's are the better way to go! as you can get them a little more closer, and effectively *still get the same light as a 1000w... for 400w's less also*! I'm sure someone can give you more feedback on this as I've only heard it from quite a few people. and haven't used HPS!


only people who have not used a 1000w can say this.^


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Oct 23, 2012)

209 Cali closet grower said:


> only people who have not used a 1000w can say this.^


now your making me want to do a side by side grow I haven't actually seen one of 600 vs 1000 but I know 600's do damn good but I almost think a 1,000 will probally have slightly better quality not too sure which will win as far as grams per watt though.


----------



## Kervork (Oct 23, 2012)

A lot of the "failed" vertical grows I have seen failed because of light distance. This is a fundamental flaw of the round fixed systems. When you start you need an fuckload more light to compensate for your tiny plants being far away. When they are big, the extra light then cooks your plants.


----------



## Lbchsdigity (Oct 23, 2012)

when i did a vertical set up i pretty much just followed what Legally was saying, Spacing will be determined by the temp around the blulb which in turn has to do with your airflow, ventilation, etc etc. Get a good hygrometer or a laser therm and just play with the spacing until your temp is right. Thats what i did and it worked great even though i went back to horizontal set ups. 

Good luck


----------



## Lbchsdigity (Oct 23, 2012)

bluntmassa1 said:


> now your making me want to do a side by side grow I haven't actually seen one of 600 vs 1000 but I know 600's do damn good but I almost think a 1,000 will probally have slightly better quality not too sure which will win as far as grams per watt though.


I did a side by side, two 4x8 tables, same plants outta the same veg room, one table i used 2 1000hps with adjustawing hoods, and over the other 2 600w hps with same hoods, same number of plants, environment etc.. 

table with 1ks came out a 3.72lb dry and table with 600w came out 2.65lb dry. Quality was very close if not identical. 

Just weed for thought


----------



## legallyflying (Oct 23, 2012)

^ word. In general, it's a fairly good idea to avoid advice from people growing with CFLs.


----------



## MarioMadness (Oct 28, 2012)

CFL"S only at the moment. But Doesn't mean I don't know stuff from seeing,listening, and experience... I've Just like the 600w's better from personal grows with all my old school growers in the family (dad,uncle,grandma lol, all been growing for 25+ years) Awesome learning this way lol. And we did 1000's and had heat issues so got rid of thoses, did 600's ... you can get your plants a lot closer, and get same efficiency almost ( look at light charts) . and the 1000w has to be at a much farther distance ..but Since this is a vertical grow. Id really watch your spacing always 12-16" away with a 1000w HPS. since theirs much more heat. and that might get hard after a cretin point.. If you got the space, go for the 1000s

http://forums.cannabisculture.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=1225062#Post1225062



Lbchsdigity said:


> I did a side by side, two 4x8 tables, same plants outta the same veg room, one table i used 2 1000hps with adjustawing hoods, and over the other 2 600w hps with same hoods, same number of plants, environment etc..
> 
> table with 1ks came out a 3.72lb dry and table with 600w came out 2.65lb dry. Quality was very close if not identical.
> 
> Just weed for thought


But your also taking about 2000w vs 1200w HPS. you could of still got another 800w HPS in the grow. Would of made for a larger coverage area! lol


----------



## legallyflying (Oct 28, 2012)

It's all good, it was just a weird comment. It's all quite simple, more watts = more weed, if you have the space go for a bigger bulb. Lumens per watt, the 600's are slightly more efficient. I have a 1k splitting two plants in flower right now and the spacing is about 1' on each side. Leaf temps right next to the bulb are about 82 which is a little high but I am getting almost 50k lux on the far side of the plant that way so I'm willing to heat that one side up. I have one I those little office fans blowing on the bulb, no other heat controls. (I'm just flowering out to mothers in a make shift tent)


----------

